# Carpet cleaning



## donald73d (Aug 1, 2013)

When looking for a PRO, what type of machine should the PRO have?  Normal home carpeting.  I was thinking a truck mounted machine with a wand, not rotary.


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 10, 2013)

I haven&#8217;t had any cleaned in a number of years after I changed everything over to hard surfaces. But yes the big van mounted guys do the best job IMO. Most of them offer a service to scotch guard  after they clean and I recommend that. Reason being is I have seen firsthand how good that works to keep the dirt from working down into the carpet. It works different than you would first think as when you have it treated it gets dirty and needs cleaned again about twice as fast as if you didn&#8217;t have it treated. That is the dirt doesn&#8217;t seem to be able to work down in. so you will be cleaning more often but the results will really get the carpet clean. 

That&#8217;s my take on it anyway.


----------



## JBWilliams (May 6, 2015)

A carpet cleaning Powerheads or a carpet extractors can be used to increase the cleaning quality.


----------



## JakeHolloway (Aug 11, 2015)

IMO it strongly depends on the type of your carpet is it made by synthetic fibres, or is it sisal/sea grass etc.


----------

